

Get notified of new RubyGems releases over Twitter - whargarbl
http://twitter.com/rubygems

======
MicahWedemeyer
These kind of automated twitter-bots really don't fit in with my usage of
Twitter. They add way too much noise to the stream. I really don't care that
gulp 0.1.1 just got released.

Can someone explain to my why you'd want this much info pushed into your
stream?

~~~
draegtun
You think that's bad then you should see the CPAN upload twitter-bot :)
<http://twitter.com/cpan_linked>

But yes I agree with you, this isn't the best way to manually consume this
info. I tried it for a little while but just switched back to the relevant RSS
feed, which is far easier to skim through quickly without missing too much.

